
Show HN: XZA.FR – a modern URL shortener - xza-fr
https://xza.fr
======
caraujorenan
Got the following error: # ActionController::InvalidAuthenticityToken in
ShortnController#create > The browser returned a 'null' origin for a request
with origin-based forgery protection turned on. This usually means you have
the 'no-referrer' Referrer-Policy header enabled, or that you the request came
from a site that refused to give its origin. This makes it impossible for
Rails to verify the source of the requests. Likely the best solution is to
change your referrer policy to something less strict like same-origin or
strict-same-origin. If you cannot change the referrer policy, you can disable
origin checking with the
Rails.application.config.action_controller.forgery_protection_origin_check
setting

~~~
xza-fr
OK yes actually i see how you hit that error. fixed and thanks for telling me

------
xza-fr
note that i haven't actually uploaded xza.fr/public/tar/source-code.tar yet,
but will do soon!

